# FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car, Priced Reduced!!*

i apologize for the cross post, but this sale really doesnt apply to just one forum. it would be much appreciated if it wasnt deleted. thank you.
















































i am selling my full tube chassis drag scirocco project. sale includes:
25.4 SFI spec. full chassis: mild steel 1 5/8" x .134 wall tubing, all joints are tacked for ease of changing things
competition engineering 4-link chassis brackets
rear upper shock brackets
front lower control arm brackets
S&W laser cut upper front strange strut mounts for stud mount
1 1987 scirocco 16v body. no hood, almost perfect body, couple small dings. comes with both doors, front clip and fenders, and rear hatch. already cut to fit chassis. this alone is not an easy task, no quick one either. all inner sheetmetal has been thoroughly cleaned, no dirt on this body at all anywhere. 
no suspension components, wheels/tires, rear end, or 4-link bars are included. this is a sale for the body and the base chassis only. if you are interested in a complete roller as it sits in the pictures, the price jumps substantially as nothing is cheap on this roller. 
there is no tire kickers please, especially if you are interested in just the base chassis and body as there will be no tires to kick.








i will sell the chassis separate from the body, if that is how it sells, i will keep the body. 
$1000 for the body and chassis
$500 for chassis only
$6000 for complete roller 
email me at [email protected] if you are genuinely interested. please do not waste my time. the car is located in southern NJ, 45min. from philly. buyer will need to acquire their own means of transport for the chassis and body. 
thank you for looking. 
Brady 
_Modified by oversteervw at 9:31 PM 6-23-2004_


_Modified by oversteervw at 10:00 PM 6-23-2004_


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

nooo!!!! i was looking forward to seeing this beast running! If i had the extra cash i would jump on this in a heartbeat. Great price for a sick chasis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

This is a awesome price, and a teriffic opportunity for someone to steup up and build a real racecar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you will save alot of time and money buying this setup.


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (BIOHAZRD35)*

you'll see one run, just not this one.


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_you'll see one run, just not this one.









better be soon... i've been tempted by these rwd 16vt for too long now








Damn, I really wish I could pick this up. Would be perfect for the my drivetrain


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (BIOHAZRD35)*

oversteer you have email


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Whoa, nice struts on there, where'd you get those from?








So, what kind of body are you going to now? Sweet deal on the chassis none the less.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (FYGTBUG)*

looks like fun. whos building up the black one, will that be the one we see at the track?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

Brady,
I'm tellling ya.........if nobody buys it,it gets a lexan windshield,2 seats,no sissy ass body,some knobbies in the back and a turbo 8v and we're gonna own the woods.
SOMONE SAVE THIS FROM MY HILLBILLINESS! haha


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 5:07 AM 4-16-2004_


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Hardcore VW)*

A ture hillbilly would put a diesel in it


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (gti1497)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti1497* »_looks like fun. whos building up the black one, will that be the one we see at the track?

the black one is mine also.
id make it a dune buggy, but takes more time and money, wish i had more of both!







ive always wanted a turbo sandrail.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

Have you posted it on thesamba.com and the Vortex Aircooled classifieds?


----------



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

Just what motor were you planning on running in this car?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (SavageRocco)*

It isn't tabbed for anything yet,but the black one is getting a _____Wait,I dunno if it's been said yet.Somewhere between 8-24 valves.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_It isn't tabbed for anything yet,but the black one is getting a _____Wait,I dunno if it's been said yet.Somewhere between 8-24 valves.


well i guess that rules out my guess for the 30valve audi 2.8, silly me


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (gti1497)*

why settle for 30 when you could have 32 and 2 extra cylinders


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (2008cc)*

I'm pretty sure they outlawed all V8's for competition


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Hardcore VW)*

yep, im glad i didnt pursue the audi aluminum v8 like i was going to.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

thats is so sweet damn i wish i had extra money..
bump for a sweet rocco














good luck with the sale


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (85roccoZ400)*

you can run a v8 in the ndra bracket 14 class, also possibly in their new outlaw class.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (2008cc)*

WOW! That thing looks badass! I really admire the work put into the tubing, looks like a work of art!
How much for the entire car, tires and suspension?


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Agtronic)*

bump for a very local dub ( washington twp here )


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (synthsis)*


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

that rocco would be sick w/ a audi 32v v8 from the v8 quattro w/ a turbo setup.... hmm, got one at work, yet once again being poor kicks me in the balls... none the less, bump for a good guy/car.... maybe tonight is the night i win 75 million at powerball? Bring that bitch to pa and get "collector" plates for it, make it street legal, lol.....


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

license it as a homebuilt 
i was thinkin take that chassis, take out the axle, put a dedeon rear suspension in it, unequal length up front with inboard coilovers and a screamer 20vt or something and use it as a daily driver lol! sheet it in with aluminum. 


_Modified by peteM3 at 9:33 PM 4-17-2004_


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (peteM3)*

i saw this car once in person and i think i left my jaw on zornig's garage floor. i cant believe you are selling it. why?










_Modified by blackbunny at 6:02 PM 4-17-2004_


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_i saw this car once in person and i think i left my jaw on zornig's garage floor. i cant believe you are selling it. why?









_Modified by blackbunny at 6:02 PM 4-17-2004_









because i like black better!







old chassis is legal to 8.50's, new chassis is legal to 6's. per SFI and NHRA.


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_








because i like black better!







old chassis is legal to 8.50's, new chassis is legal to 6's. per SFI and NHRA. 


sweet.... whats the eta on this beast before its rippin down the track???


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (BIOHAZRD35)*

sometime in brian's(50cent) lifetime. since, according to him, ive been building this before he was born.








seriously though, ive been putting ETA's on this thing for a while now which lead to disappointments. things always change, so theres no exact time i want it out there. just as soon as my pocket can afford to do it exactly the way i want it and make it the safest/fastest/quickest car i can.


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_








because i like black better!







old chassis is legal to 8.50's, new chassis is legal to 6's. per SFI and NHRA. 


i see 8.5 isnt fast enough for you














keep up the good work. i only wish i had the time and money for something like that. what motor are you gonna go with?


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (blackbunny)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for 2 sweet cars and a sweet garage. if i had the money and a place to work on it id have it
also... i cant wait till a vw goes out and rips on some starlets and rx3's. i love them cars too. wish i could talk to the owners but none speak english and my spanish is hurtin


_Modified by yellerrado at 8:12 PM 4-18-2004_


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oversteervw* »_forum. it would be much appreciated if it wasnt deleted. thank you.



















































My boys say this engine needs to go in your car...........


----------



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Hardcore VW)*

I'm very interested............if it is still available. E-mail sent


_Modified by nosgolf at 2:52 PM 4-18-2004_


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (nosgolf)*

i did not receive your email. please send it again if you would. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]
Brady


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

ok ill agree, the black one is prettier and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its built to go faster. i have some pics of it from waterfest either last year or the year before, cant remember....alcohol induced blending of time. both are nice, hope this one goes to a good home that will build it the way it was meant to be.


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (gti1497)*

still for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

damn man i really wish i had the cash.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (gti1497)*

that is hot


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (bdcoombs)*

weekend bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJCorradoSLC (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

what kinda motor would be suggested being put in it? does the frame come with a rear end?


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (NJCorradoSLC)*

the frame is not tabbed out for any specific motor right now, so virtually anything can be put into the chassis at this point. i have a VW/powerglide combo that im using in my new chassis that was intended for this car for sale. 
the rear and complete assembly are for sale as pictured, including the wheels/tires, and suspension for an additional cost. the price listed in the first post is just for the chassis and complete body.


----------



## bdgless_gli (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

How much for the whole car? If you don't want to post it please e-mail me at [email protected]
*BUMP:* that is some sweet and very time consuming fabrication. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (bdgless_gli)*

email sent, thanks!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

buy this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdgless_gli (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

dude sweet price, extremely fair...I wish I had the chessee to take it right off your hands, that is my dream. I am from Puerto Rio and I have seen some down there that just drop jaws!!! In the future if it is still for sale, or you have another car up for sale, I just might pick it up!!!!
*BUMP:* One sweet race car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (bdgless_gli)*

still for sale. as a roller or separated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (jettatech)*

BUMP


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (zornig)*

still available.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

Man I really really wish I had the money, and I know you dont want to hear this, but I really do, I've been even trying to rally a group buy together for it, I want that car with my engine in it, for sure it would make for atleast an 8.90 or better setup.
I'm going to keep trying though...... I got your price for the whole roller


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (FYGTBUG)*

giving up on the bug already?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (Juiced6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juiced6* »_giving up on the bug already?


Hell no full chassis something is next winters project, this would be a perfect start


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (FYGTBUG)*

weekend bump


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

up


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (zornig)*

still for sale! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

Buy this!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (zornig)*

yes, yes...
buy this!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: FS: Full Tube Scirocco Drag Car (oversteervw)*

I can't belive no one has bought this yet. Its a steal!!! If I didn't have so many projects I would grab this.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

up


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

price reduction guy/gals!
$500 for the chassis only
$1000 for the chassis and body
$6000 for the complete roller
id like to make a move on these parts, its just money to move into the new one sitting there collecting dust. 
My Loss/Your Gain!
lemme know if anyone is interested. 
thanks. 
Brady
[email protected]


_Modified by oversteervw at 2:54 PM 6-23-2004_


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (oversteervw)*

anybody on the way in or out of Waterfest wanna come take a look...and possibly buy? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (oversteervw)*

still sitting at the shop, no one was interested to take a look at it over Waterfest weekend.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (oversteervw)*

dude why isnt this car gone?!?! if i had a place to keep it i would buy it to hang onto till i get out of school... ohh yeah that would be 3yrs


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (yellerrado)*








vacation bump.


----------

